# Looking for Blueberry Muffin Recipes



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

Took the kids blueberry picking and now want to bake some muffins. I once had a recipe for Blueberry Muffins with buttermilk in them. They were great! Does anyone have a recipe like this? I would love some help!
Thanks.


----------



## chloeeliabeth (May 24, 2021)

No one can try this recipe or give some suggestions to make this recipe tastier?


----------

